# How to get temperature on Intel 82571GB



## Link01 (May 21, 2018)

I'm using an Intel® PRO/1000 PT Server Adapter with an Intel 82571GB chipset. The card is mounted in a very small mini-ITX case running PFSense.
I am concerned with the temperature that the Intel 82571GB chipset reaches under load. Using `sysctl -a`, I am not able to find any temperature properties. The following PDF document on page 15 lists two thermal diode references THERM_Dp and THERM_Dn. How can the values provided by these sensors be revealed ?

I do realize that this card was designed to work on a server chassis with a better air ventilation system in place than what it's currently working in.

Thank you for your time.


----------

